# Not a Golden, BUT I need help!!!



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

this all i could find.. 
Good for you for taking this guy in though!!!

http://www.rescuealab.com/blog.asp
It's a lab rescue in Cinci, ohio


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Blair you have the biggest heart!!!!
Would your local shelter (or your vet) scan him for a chip?


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is some more that might help you out.. 
http://www.dogsos.com/

I really liked this one..
http://www.geocities.com/mvlrcrescue/

Good Luck!!! and Keep us posted about him!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Blair, How nice of you to help him. My daughter found her pup from Petfinder, but he was registered with Lab Rescue. I can ask her if she still has his contact info.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I found this online...
*Ohio Labrador Retriever Rescue Services 
www.petfinder.com 
Dayton, Ohio 45377 
Phone: 937-890-0325 after 6 p.m. Weekdays.

Email:  [email protected]

My daughter did not think her contact info would help. Her contact was a woman in Florida.
*


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

here is a list of labrador rescues by state to..
http://www.netpets.org/dogs/dogresc/breeds/doglab_ret.html


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

kjarv24 said:


> this all i could find..
> Good for you for taking this guy in though!!!
> 
> http://www.rescuealab.com/blog.asp
> It's a lab rescue in Cinci, ohio


 
I have called there and left my information on their voicemail, but they haven't returned my call yet.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Blair you have the biggest heart!!!!
> Would your local shelter (or your vet) scan him for a chip?


I'm taking him in first thing in the morning to my sister's clinic. She's been sick all weekend so I told her it could wait until the morning. 

This is the second one I've picked up in a week. I swear, owners need to be more responsible. This poor guy is so thin you can count all of his ribs. It's so sad.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Blair, I am sorry. Maybe some of the other rescues I have posted may have room and will get back to you. Or maybe Paula's rescue she has posted will help.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I found this online...
> *Ohio Labrador Retriever Rescue Services *
> *www.petfinder.com *
> *Dayton, Ohio 45377 *
> ...


 
I've left my info for them on a voicemail. Thanks for getting in touch with your daughter, I appreciate it!  

I would let him stay in my house for a few days, but he is going absolutely crazy being in a kennel and I am uncomfortable letting him out around my dogs because he keeps trying to mount them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair*

Blair:

Do you have any pics of him. We could post him on Labrador Ret. Forum.
http://lab-retriever.net/board/

I will do it.

Not that it will do anything but worth a try. If he's that skinny doesn't sound like the owners were worth anything!!!

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

For now, tell him* NO!*. I know we have lots of training threads here but it worked with Finn! No to mounting and you may have to segregate him. You truly have a big heart Blair, thanks for picking him up.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone.  After many long hours of trying to find someone to help us out, we had to take the pup to the shelter. My neighbor behind us (who just moved into the house that they're renting) doesn't like dogs and said she was going to call animal control if I didn't get rid of him because that made five dogs in my house. She is evil.  Tuck's trainer, Kaye, put me in touch with the shelter director who said that she would personally foster the dog until he is ready for adoption. She said that the only way he would be unadoptable would be if he was heartworm positive, and even then they would do treatments. Also the lady at the shelter that I spoke with when I turned him in said that they would do everything that they could to make sure his owners didn't get him back because he was in such bad shape. Thank you again for all of your help and suggestions.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Blair... this keeps happening to you doesn't it! It's a shame he caused such chaos at your house... obviously he didn't recognise a good thing when he saw one!!!! I would suggest he may have run away from home as he is entire, they are truly driven when they smell a bitch in season. Maybe he went so far he couldn't find his home? There may just be a family out there who are beside themselves. I hope he has a happy ending none the less.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

tanyac said:


> Blair... this keeps happening to you doesn't it! It's a shame he caused such chaos at your house... obviously he didn't recognise a good thing when he saw one!!!! I would suggest he may have run away from home as he is entire, they are truly driven when they smell a bitch in season. Maybe he went so far he couldn't find his home? There may just be a family out there who are beside themselves. I hope he has a happy ending none the less.


I was wondering that, too, as he seemed rather intent on mounting ANY dog. Much to Tucker's dismay, that included him.  I spoke with a lady who works with a rescue out of Dayton and she said that they would definitely be willing to help him out if our county shelter couldn't, so we at least have that in our back pocket. 

By the way, he did not have a microchip.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

You have a big heart, Blair. It sounds like you have a good shelter too. Maybe he'll get some exposure through them and find a wonderful home.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so frustrated.  I just called the shelter and they said that the owners came and claimed the dog yesterday.  They said that even though he was in such bad shape, the laws are so weak that they weren't able to hold him and they had to release him to the owners.  I feel like I did no great service to that dog by turning him into the shelter at all.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You did everything you could for that poor dog, but it is sad that he's back 'home' again with people who neglected him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Please at least check the local shelter to see if there are any lost dog postings for him. It may be that he's been lost for sometime. Try calling area shelters and vets to see if there are any signs up. Make sure to scan for a chip.

Thanks for taking the time to help this dog!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Blair, I know that's not how you wanted things to turn out! You have such a kind heart for all. Hopefully these owners will take another look and turn their ways around.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I spoke with the lady who handled the situation when the owners came to pick him up. She told them that the shelter was very concerned about his weight and the owners said the dog "just doesn't like to eat." Seriously. Hopefully they will at least be more careful about keeping him in their yard from now on, if nothing else. I asked the shelter worker if they were going to follow up with it and they said that they are too understaffed to follow up on cases.


----------

